# Bottom jaw bump



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Another new caribe has just arrived and looks in OK condition apart from a big white bump on it's bottom jaw, kinda like a spot. Does any body know what or why this is?

I've also been watching it for the last 10 mins and it keeps swimming into everything in the tank like the bogwood, bamboo, heater etc. and also it swims into the glass. Could this be because it is a little confused seen as though it's been in a bag, in the dark for at least 12hrs


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

it could be a calais(sp) from bumping into things, should be ok just watch for secondary infection.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its a bump from rubbing around like rbp said. If you give him sifficient space in his new aquarium it will heal....slowly.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeh, thanks guys.

I think the caribe that arrived on Friday had a similar bump but that has almost gone now and the new one doesn't seem to be swimming into everything now, maybe it was half asleep when I introduced it into the aquarium this morning.

Oh yeh, I've worked out that it was in the shipping container within a polystyrene box for around 18hrs


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

i have one 7" that has a giant tumor looking bump on his chin, its about the size of a pea. no kidding. I was thinking that if it looks infected or gets really bad i would take my scalpel and cut it off. That of course is if its life and death for him, i would never hurt my fish if it was unecessary.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> it could be a calais(sp) from bumping into things, should be ok just watch for secondary infection.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a feeling that it was due to him bumping into things cos when he was introduced, it was always that 'bump' that hit an object first, but it doesn't go into things now


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Its ok m8 dnt worry!! Its just where hes rubbed his chin!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yes it is like the calais (sp?) you get on your hand from rubbing them together to much







and they take forever to go away that is what is on his chin!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to disease parasite and injury*


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

chimple is a fun word


----------

